# DVD Doppelt und eine fehlt



## banned4life (27. Januar 2011)

Ahoi ihr,

ich hab mir heute Mad Men bei Saturn geholt. Hab dann zu Hause festgestellt, dass ich die Discs 1,3,1,4 hab. Kann ich die nun morgen umtauschen oder kann sich Saturn auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass ich die Verpackung geöffnet hab?Im Gegensatz zur Band of Brothers DVD Box (das gleiche Problem, auch bei Saturn) wäre der Fehler von außen ersichtlich. 
Ich hab nicht genau hingeschaut (wer macht das schon), weil ich davon ausgehe das ich ein fehlerfreies Produkt im Laden kaufe. 
Vielleicht sollte ich aufhören so verrückte Sachen zu machen. -.-


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2011)

Also, in EINER SeasonBox war eine DVD doppelt und ne andere fehlte? Natürlich kannst Du das dann umtauschen - aber wieso wäre es denn von außen sichtbar in Deinem Fall?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn ein Mangel vorliegt müssen die tauschen. Hatte so was ähnliches mal im Blödmarkt, eine DVD mit einer Oberfläche wogegen man eine Apfelsine als spiegelglatt hätte bezeichnen können. Ich habe sogar schon Software getauscht weil aus meiner Sicht eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft nicht gegeben war ( überall stand 5.1 und riesige Bapperl, nur dafür hätte man bezahlen müssen ).


----------



## Icejester (28. Januar 2011)

Klar kannst Du das umtauschen. Ein fehlerhaftes Produkt ist eben ein fehlerhaftes Produkt. DVDs und Software kann man nur dann eben nicht in geöffnetem Zustand umtauschen, wenn das Produkt okay ist, es einem aber nur nicht gefällt.

Genauso ist es auch mit RAM. Hatte letztes oder vorletztes Jahr ein Kit bei Conrad gekauft und wurde extra darauf hingewiesen, daß ich es nicht umtauschen könne, wenn die Packung geöffnet worden sei. Das war aber definitiv defekt, was ich natürlich auch ohne Einbau nie hätte feststellen können. Der Umtausch war dann trotz geöffneter Packung überhaupt gar kein Problem.

Alles andere wäre in solchen Fällen auch sehr erstaunlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2011)

Bei Media hatte ich mal günstigen Speicher gekauft, nur wußte ich das es mehrere Modelle gab. Die konnten es mir nicht genau sagen, und ich konnte den RAM mitnehmen und testen. Hatte mit denen einfach vereinbart den RAM zu testen und falls es nicht der mit der Spannung oberhalb von 1,8V wäre den zurück zu bringen. Das ganze hatte dann auch ohne Probleme geklappt mit der Rücknahme. Klar das die sich bei Software ins Hemd machen, wäre ja eine gute Gelegenheit sich @ Home eine Kopie zu ziehen und man behauptet nö is doch nicht mein Ding.


----------



## banned4life (28. Januar 2011)

habs nicht umtasuchen können, weil alle dvd boxen fehlerhaft waren ^^.
die waren vielleicht angefressen .
habs geld zurück bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2011)

Ja o.k, das ist dann natürlich ein Herstellerproblem -aber das merken die dann ja auch selber   Das kommt schonmal vor, dass einige DVDs oder so fehlerhaft sind, und dass es dann gleich bei der ganzen Palette so ist, liegt nahe, da in einer modernen automatisierten Produktion an sich unmöglich von zB 100 DVD-Boxen nur in EINER so ein Fehler sein kann. 

Wahrsch. wurde da eine ganze Weile die "Befüllungsmaschine" mit der falschen DVD "gefüttert"


----------

